Ask HN: How do you book meetings within a large organization? - mrgrowth
======
azm1
Via outlook schedule meeting assistant functionality.

[https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Video-Use-the-
Sched...](https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Video-Use-the-Scheduling-
Assistant-A7BF1AEE-BEE6-46D6-A126-194ED04FBE09)

------
azm1
[https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Video-Use-the-
Sched...](https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Video-Use-the-Scheduling-
Assistant-A7BF1AEE-BEE6-46D6-A126-194ED04FBE09)

------
UK-AL
I assume for most companies, exchange + outlook

